# Don't you think speedcubers are better at first-person games?



## ariasamie (May 20, 2010)

I play much better than my non-cuber friends.


----------



## joey (May 20, 2010)

No


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2010)

joey said:


> No


..


----------



## Sakarie (May 20, 2010)

I'm worse than one of my friends at first-person games, but that's probably because I'm blonde...


----------



## ariasamie (May 20, 2010)

well... it seems I was wrong! thanx everone!


----------



## IamWEB (May 20, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> well... it seems I was wrong! thanx everone!



*No* problem.


----------



## Joël (May 20, 2010)

There are some parallels between videogames and cubing... Recognising visual patterns and then quickly reacting by doing something with your fingers. In this way I think a game like stepmania gets me in a same sort of focussed state as cubing. Not sure if cubers are necessarily better, though.


----------



## riffz (May 20, 2010)

I'm good at Rock Band and Guitar Hero, which could be related as Joel said, but I think that's more due to my musicality, and I was playing music long before I started cubing.

I suck at FPSs and the like, but then again I don't really ever play them so I wouldn't expect to be good at them. <3 Smash Bros.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 20, 2010)

Speak for yourselves. I am better at FPS' like call of duty.


----------



## Rpotts (May 20, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm good at Rock Band and Guitar Hero, which could be related as Joel said, but I think that's more due to my musicality, and I was playing music long before I started cubing.
> 
> I suck at FPSs and the like, but then again I don't really ever play them so I wouldn't expect to be good at them. *<3 Smash Bros.*



OMG I ****ing love you, unless for you smash bros = bawrl. Then i hate you.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


..


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 20, 2010)

I fail at FPS, but I am pretty good at music/rhythm games, but that may also be because I know how to play a real instrument as well.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 20, 2010)

I think so. If you practice enough at a game, you'd be better than a non-cuber. You wouldn't just naturally be better because you can solve a cube in under 10 seconds.

I'm not as good as I used to be, but I played Call of Duty 4 a lot. Something like 50 days total played. I think I was ranked around #200 in score a while ago. Then when Call of Duty World at War came out, I got down to #57 in score, but stopped playing, because my scores were getting erased for some reason. I used to love search and destroy.

and I suck at the rhythm games.


----------



## shelley (May 20, 2010)

Sweeping generalizations usually involve looking at more than one data point.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2010)

No. FPS games do require fast recognition, but they are focused mainly on accuracy and quick decisions, whereas cubing at a high level is all about finger speed and looking ahead. If a cuber is good at FPS it is because they've played FPS games a lot, just like everyone else.


----------



## IamWEB (May 21, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good at Rock Band and Guitar Hero, which could be related as Joel said, but I think that's more due to my musicality, and I was playing music long before I started cubing.
> ...



Brawl for the wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin. Melee's better.


----------



## Samania (May 21, 2010)

No Fps games make me dizzy.


----------



## Reptile (May 21, 2010)

I used to play 1v1 Quake 3 competitively but at the moment, Blizzard has claimed the majority of my soul via WoW (also the main distraction to cube practicing >.<).
I guess that practicing fast moving fingers via cubing could have a slight effect due to being able to press dodge key / click faster but I doubt it is any recognizable difference. 
If anything, the reacting / quick thinking side of cubing would help a little but again, I don't think it would be any significant difference.
The same rule for getting better at any game is the same rule that applies to cubing, practice practice practice practice practice practice..


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm good at Rock Band and Guitar Hero.



I used to play those games a lot, and I know quite a bit about them.
Just out of curiosity, how good are you? You can play on Expert and suck


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 21, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I used to play those games a lot, and I know quite a bit about them.
> Just out of curiosity, how good are you? You can play on Expert and suck



I just finished playing GH3 right now! Which ones do you have, and how good are _you_?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to play those games a lot, and I know quite a bit about them.
> ...



On GH3, I had every FC except for TTFAF (best was 850K or sth) and One (best was something like 620K).
I didn't really go for optimal scores at all.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 21, 2010)

I just play Marble Blast Platinum.


----------



## blah (May 21, 2010)

Nakajima.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 21, 2010)

I find that I get a much better score on MW2 (57-2) than my Noncuber friend. Now for me to do the same in racing games. gogogogogogogo


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 21, 2010)

The only FPS I've ever been good at is Goldeneye(N64 is superior)


----------



## Mitch15 (May 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> The only FPS I've ever been good at is Goldeneye*(N64 is superior)*



yessssss... just won my dorm tournament tonight, won free chipotle gift cards. loveeee ssb64


----------



## MiloD (May 21, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I just play Marble Blast Platinum.



Marble blast was my thing before cubing. I was top 50 on xbox live and thought it was awesome.


----------



## lorki3 (May 21, 2010)

im not great but not bad either I play cod mw2 with my friends


----------



## BigGreen (May 21, 2010)

mario kart.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 21, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> mario kart.



+1

i like SSBB  i've always wanted to try melee though.


----------



## Thomas09 (May 21, 2010)

MK, SSBB are games that I like mainly because of my bias towards Nintendo. I mainly play platformers, 3rd person shooters and RPGs (usually JRPGs). I am horrible at FPS. It's annoying when you get shot and you can't see where it came from.


----------



## Edmund (May 21, 2010)

i suck at cod


----------



## Owen (May 21, 2010)

Whenever I am shot at, I end up shooting in the air and on the ground, instead of at my opponent.


----------

